# بالصور شرح صب البلاطات المسوسة بالخطوات



## kotoz99 (18 فبراير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اعود اليكم من جديد بشرح لموضوع جديد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موضوعنا اليوم هو صب البلاطات الارضية المسوسة الغير مسلحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اولا طبعا قبل صب البلاطة الارضية بنكون حطينا طبقة الدقشوم ودكيناها كويس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نبدا بقى فى اعداد طبقة الدقشوم لصب البلاطة الارضية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نلاحظ فى الصورة التالية اللودر عمال بيساوى الدقشوم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]





[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا حركة اللودر وهوا بيساوى طبقة الدقشوم بتكون لها منفعتين ((بيساوى الارض وكمان بيزيد من دكها))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونلاحظ فى الصور كثرة العمدان فى العنبر المراد صب اليلاطة الممسوسة بة ودى بتمثل مشكلة انك اصلا متقدرش تدمك اى طبقة تربة حول العمدان بالهراس الكبير او حتى بحركة اللودر ولكن ليها حلين باذن الله[/FONT]*​ *1- [FONT=&quot]انك يكون عندك هراس ميكانيكى صغير تستخدمة فى هذة المناطق[/FONT]*​ *2- [FONT=&quot]انك ترش مية كتيييييييييييير فى هذة الاماكن ويفضل كل يوم لحد اما تحس ان التربة او الدقشوم اتدمك كويس فى هذة الاماكن (طبعا الحل دة لعدم توافر الامكانيات)[/FONT]*​ *
*


​*
* *[FONT=&quot]نعود من جديد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نلاحظ فى الصورة التالية المهندس ((الى هو انا )) بيستلم الارض بعد ما اتساوت بميزان القامة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعا لو لقيت ان فى اماكن فى الارض مش متساوية بالزيادة او النقصان بتشيل او تحط دقشوم 


[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحمد لله الارض اتساوت نخش بقى فى الخطوة التالية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتصل بقى بمقاول البلاطات الممسوسة هيحبلك الكمر الحديد الى هنفهم هنعمل بية اية من الصور التالية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا قبل ما نعرف هنعمل اية بالكمر الحديد عاوزين نفكر شوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى انا هصب عنبر طويل عريض وعاوز اليلاطة تكون ممسوسة ومفيهاش مطبات تتوقعو ازاى؟؟؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اكيد لازم نقسمها لشوارع طولية (ودى مهمة الكمر الحديد) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعا كل ما عرض الشارع يقل كل ما الدقة تزيد وانا بفضل عرض الشارع ميزدتش عن 4م[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] عاوزك بقى تاخد بالك انى انا قلتلك مهمة واحدة للكمر الحديدوهيا [/FONT]*​ *1- [FONT=&quot]نقسم العنبر لشوارع طولية[/FONT]*​ *2- [FONT=&quot] زى ما هنشوف هنوزن عليها البلاطة بالميزان ثم ندرع الصبة بتاعتنا على الكمرتين الى بينهم الشارع[/FONT]*​ *
* *[FONT=&quot]طبعا هنشوف الكلام دا صور (معلش خليك معايا عشان تفهم الصور اتوماتيك)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنلاحظ فى الصورة التالية ان النجار داقق ستيكات (فضل حديد =خوابير) فى الارض وشادد بينهم خيط اصفر وطبعا الستيك دا موزون فى بدايتة ونهايتة بالميزان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نواصل بقى مع الصور مراحل شد الكمر الحديد وتقويتة[/FONT]*​ *
* 
































*
*​ *
* 
*
* ​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا انا عارف انكم يا بشمهندسين ملاحظين ان الكمرة الحديد ليها وجهين ( وجة املس , وجهة مقعر ) لانها كمرة عبارة عن [/FONT]c 
*
*
*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا احنا بنصب الشارع الى بيكون محصور بين وجهى الكمرة ملس ومن الناحية الاخرى للكمرة بنقويها بخوابير وخشب زى ما فى الصور يعنى بنصب شوارع عبارة عن شارع مصبوب حوالية شارعين غير مصبوبين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا مهارة المهندس ان يخطط شوارع الصب بحيث ينهى عملية الصب باسرع ما يمكن وبايام ااقل...يعنى تفكر وتخطط وتاخد مشورة مقاول الصب ...لان ببساطة الى انتا بتعملة دة كمهندس بتعملة كل سنة مرة او مرتين او تلاتة يا سيدى ...انما هوا كل يوم بيعملها لانها شغلتة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نواصل بقى فى الحلقة الجاية مع استمرار الاعداد لمرحلة الصب[/FONT]*
*
* 
*[FONT=&quot]اخوكم م/أحمد 
[/FONT]*​

نظرا لانتهاء فترة رفع الصور 
ارفق لكم ملف نضغوط يحتوى على الصور بالكامل خطوة خطوة ... بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم
مشاهدة المرفق 94011


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirectLink.php?url=http://www.4shared.com/office/suwwvHiy/____.html


----------



## kotoz99 (18 فبراير 2012)

تم تعديل حجم الصور عذرا اخوانى اعمل على تعديل بقية حجم الصور لارفاقها باذن الله


----------



## elmasry25012012 (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## xXx_2010 (19 فبراير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً .. وفي انتظار باقي خطوات الصب ..


----------



## amr_atef92 (20 فبراير 2012)

tmaaaaaaam <3


----------



## kotoz99 (21 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​ *نواصل على بركة الله*​ *بعد ما حطينا الكمر الحديد ووزناة بميزان القامة وشيكنا علية*​ *نكعب البلاطة بتاعتنا ونطلب توريد مادة الhard top or hard floor*​ *اشهر شركة منتجة ليها شركة سيكا*​ *المادة دى زى الاسمنت كدة فى الشكل وبتخلى البلاطة مقاوم للبرى والاحتكاك وبتدى البلاطة مظهر لامع للبلاطة*​ *وبحطها بمقدار (3 الى 4 كجم ) لكل متر مسطح للبلاطة *​ *يعنى لو عندك بلاطة مسطحها = 20م2 يبقى عاوز هارد توب = 20*4= 80كجم نحولة لطن ونطلب الهارد توب*​ *



*​ *فى الصورة التالية نلاحظ وجود الواح فوم *​ *طبعا دا بنوردة بسمك 2سم وفى ناس بتعملة 1سم*​ *ودا بنحطة حووالين اوجة اى عنصر خرسانى(عمدان) او مبانى (حوائط) يتخلل البلاطة ودا عشان نفصل بين البلاطة والعناصر المذكورة لاختلافى معامل التمدد والانكماش ولعدم تحميل البلاطة على هذة العناصر وهو السبب 
* 

​ 
​ *



*

​ *



*



*



*





*



*


​ *الحمد لله نبدا بقى فى الصب*​ *نورد المون (سن ورمل واسمنت) *​ *نبدا بقى الصب*​ *ونتابع باقى المراحل من خلال الصور 
* 
*وطبعا هنشوف منظر البلاطة بعد الصب فى الصور*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


*



*


*



*

*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*



*وبعد الانتهاء من صب البلاطات وتركها يومين او ثلاثة ايام نبدا فى خطوة مهمة جدا وهى مرحلة تقطيع البلاطة الكبيرة الى قطع صغيرة ابعاد اضلاعها لاتزيد عن 4*4*
*والسبب فى ذلك هو انة اذا تركت البلاطة كما هى بمسطحها الكبير فان اى شرخ يحدث للبلاطة نتيجة لثقل الاحمال سينتقل بسهولة لباقى البلاطة 
* 
*اما بعد تقطيعها فستكون كل قطعة منفصلة بذاتها ويقف الشرخ عند عرنوس القطعية*
*نلاحظ معا الصور التى توضح تقطيع البلاطة*

*



*​*




* 

*



*



*



*


*



*

*



*


*



*


*جميل اوى لحد كدة*
*فى حجات لازم ناخد بالنا منها فى مرحلة التقطيع وهى*
*1- سقوط عرنوس التقطيع بيكون من (2-4)سم*
*2-استقامة خطوط التقطيع ودا الصنايعى بيظبطة عن طريق الخيط الى بيكون علية بودرة زى الجير بيشدة على خط القطعية وينطرة يعلم على الارض وبكدة يقدر يعمل خط القطعية مستقيم بمساعدة دليل صاروخ القطعية الى واضح بالصور*
*3- طبعا ملاحظين ان طريقة صب البلاطة كان عبارة عن شرائح طولية وطبعا هيحصل بين كل شريحة طولية تنميل ولحام شكلهم بيبوظ منظر البلاطة (فاصل انشائى ) وعشان كدة بتخلى الصنايعى يقطع الفاصل بين كل شريحة والى جنبها*
*4- يتم تملية العرنوس الناتج عن عملية القطعية بمادة مطاطية لتجنب التمدد والانكماش الحادث فى قطع البلاطة وطبعا دا بعد ما بتنضف العرانيس وتفضيها وتكنس الارضية*


*بكدة انا خلصت يارب الشرح يكون واضح ومفهوم واى سؤال انا حاضر باذن الله 
* 
*اخوكم م/ أحمد
* 




​


----------



## kotoz99 (21 فبراير 2012)

ارجو من الادارة ضم المشاركة السابقة لتكون بعد المشاركة الاولى مباشرة لتعم الفائدة باذن الله


----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## kotoz99 (22 فبراير 2012)

elmasry25012012 قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​





xxx_2010 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً .. وفي انتظار باقي خطوات الصب ..





amr_atef92 قال:


> tmaaaaaaam <3





elmasry25012012 قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم ...وارجو ان تعم الفائدة والمنفعة باذن الله


----------



## نورس الواحه (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكور مهندسنا ...موفق


----------



## m_sweedy (23 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر على الموضوع المتميز 

شرح ممتاز بالصور​


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك يا أحمد


----------



## hih2 (23 فبراير 2012)

شرح جميل وجهد في الكتابة والتصوير جعلك الله من رواد التطوير

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## kotoz99 (23 فبراير 2012)

نورس الواحه قال:


> مشكور مهندسنا ...موفق





m_sweedy قال:


> الف شكر على الموضوع المتميز
> 
> شرح ممتاز بالصور​





م.محمدالمحمود قال:


> شكرا لك يا أحمد





hih2 قال:


> شرح جميل وجهد في الكتابة والتصوير جعلك الله من رواد التطوير
> 
> وجزاك الله خيراً


بارك الله فيكم واكرمكم والله سعيد بدعواتكم وشكركم ويارب ينفعنى وينفعكم بالعلم والى الامام جميعا باذن الله
أخوكم م/أحمد النقيب


----------



## egsaadelshemy (23 فبراير 2012)

*رائع يا باش مهندس و شكرا لك
*


----------



## Eng.zeky (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 فبراير 2012)

عاشت الاسامى يا هندسة وشكرا على الشرح


----------



## علاء الصراف (24 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور جدا يابشمهندسين*


----------



## kotoz99 (24 فبراير 2012)

egsaadelshemy قال:


> *رائع يا باش مهندس و شكرا لك
> *





eng.zeky قال:


> شكرا جزيلا





احمد سكولز قال:


> عاشت الاسامى يا هندسة وشكرا على الشرح





علاء الصراف قال:


> *مشكور جدا يابشمهندسين*


*الشكر لله با بشمهندسين ...كل معلومة انا قلتها هيا بفضل الله اولا ثم بفضل كل من ساعدنى وعلمنى ..ومن واجبنا نشر العلم فهى زكاة العلم وانا بشكركم على ثنائكم الجميل وبارب يوفقنى ويوفقكم ...وما توفيقى الا بالله
اخوكم/ م/ أحمد النقيب*


----------



## QLQL (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير...وننتظر المزيد للمهندس حديث التخرج.....


----------



## m_alaa5411002 (24 فبراير 2012)

ممكن تحط الصور ف ملف لوحدة لان الصور مش ظتهرة خالص عندى وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (24 فبراير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك


----------



## Engghassan2008 (24 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ... لو في امكانية توضحلنا اكثر كيفية تكوين خلطة مادة الhard top or hard floor وتنفيذها


----------



## Engghassan2008 (24 فبراير 2012)

متشكر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## hossamkatab (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع رائع 
ولكن اليس من الاقضل وضع شبكة تسليح خفيف لزيادة قوة البلاطة


----------



## hossamkatab (25 فبراير 2012)

ملحوظه صغيرة يتم تمليه العراميس بمادة مطاطية سيلنت للسماح بالتمدد والانكماش وعدم دخول المياة بينها


----------



## Abu Laith (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير معلومات كيمة والاستطلاع احلا ...


----------



## kotoz99 (20 أبريل 2012)

upp 4 sharing knowledge


----------



## weehdaty (21 أبريل 2012)

مشكووور يا مهندسنا يا كبير
موضوع رائع ولي عودة بالقراءة بشكل كامل


----------



## weehdaty (21 أبريل 2012)

*البلاطات المسوسة 
شو معناها بالانجليزي ؟؟

البلاطات في مصر = سلاب
صحيح؟*


----------



## السيدنصير (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (23 أبريل 2012)

ممكن سؤال ايه لزوم البلاستيك الاسود اللى فى الصور ده معلش انا مهندسة عمرى ما نزلت الموقع وبتعلم منكم


----------



## kotoz99 (23 أبريل 2012)

غادة صابر احمد قال:


> ممكن سؤال ايه لزوم البلاستيك الاسود اللى فى الصور ده معلش انا مهندسة عمرى ما نزلت الموقع وبتعلم منكم



البلاستيك الاسود دا عبارة عن مانع للرطوبة vapor barrier ويكون من النايلون وبسمك  مايكرون او 250 مايكرون وياتي بعدة الوان (الابيض ،الاسود ، البرتقالي ....). 
وللمزيد اتبعى الرابط التالى فية مشاركة للبشمهندس رزق الحجاوى بارك الله لنا فية مرفق صور
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/325296-سؤال-تنفيذى


----------



## م.ام علي (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## kotoz99 (25 أبريل 2012)

م.ام علي قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير
> وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله





السيدنصير قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير



*بارك الله فيكم وفى دعواكم*


----------



## kotoz99 (20 مايو 2012)

*للرفع لنشر العلم وفقكم الله
*
* رجاء الدعاء بظهر الغيب
*


----------



## mohammad al-sayed (21 مايو 2012)

مشكور على الموضوع بس بالنسبة ل" *مادة الhard top or hard floor*

​*وبحطها بمقدار (3 الى 4 كجم ) لكل متر مسطح للبلاطة* " 

تخلط مع الخرسانة كاملة ولا توضع على السطح او تخلط مع الخرسانة السطحية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kotoz99 (21 مايو 2012)

mohammad al-sayed قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع بس بالنسبة ل" *مادة الhard top or hard floor*
> 
> ​*وبحطها بمقدار (3 الى 4 كجم ) لكل متر مسطح للبلاطة* "
> 
> تخلط مع الخرسانة كاملة ولا توضع على السطح او تخلط مع الخرسانة السطحية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مادة الهارد توب توضع على سطح الخرسانة بعد صبها مباشرة استعداد لمسها بالهليكوبتر
زى المرهم كدة لم تفردة على ايدك ...بس الى بيفردة هنا الهليكوبتر
واى سؤال انا حاضر باذن الله


----------



## م.إسلام (21 مايو 2012)

شرح ممتاز و ليا سؤال , بعد الصب مباشرة بحط الهارد توب ؟؟ و لا بعد ساعة مثلا ؟؟ و لا بعد لما الخرسانه تكون عدت مرحلة الشك الإبتدائي ؟؟ و امته بيكون المس بالهيليكوبتر , بعد الهرد توب مباشرة و لا بعده بساعه مثلا ؟؟ , و ليه هي ملمعه كده فيه ماده تانيه للمعان ده بتتحط بعد كده و لو فيه إيه لازمتها , شكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## kotoz99 (22 مايو 2012)

*


م.إسلام قال:



شرح ممتاز و ليا سؤال , بعد الصب مباشرة بحط الهارد توب ؟؟ و لا بعد ساعة مثلا ؟؟ و لا بعد لما الخرسانه تكون عدت مرحلة الشك الإبتدائي ؟؟ و امته بيكون المس بالهيليكوبتر , بعد الهرد توب مباشرة و لا بعده بساعه مثلا ؟؟ , و ليه هي ملمعه كده فيه ماده تانيه للمعان ده بتتحط بعد كده و لو فيه إيه لازمتها , شكرا جزيلا مقدما

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
السلام عليكم م.إاسلام 
بعد اما تصب الشريحة بيتم درعها ..اى تسويتها بدراع المونيا بيقف عامل على جانب البلاطة وعامل على الجانب الاخر وبالدراع الامونيا بيساوو وش البلاطة المصبوبة حاليا (دلوقتى حالا) على الكمرات الموزونة مسبفا كما بالشرح
بعد انتهاء مرحلة الدرع اى التسوية مباشرة يقوم عامل باحضار شكاير الهارد توب (وطبعا انتا بتكون حاسب مسطح الشريحة وحاسب هتاخد اد اية هارد توب) وبيقوم العامل برش الهارد توب عليها
بنسيب الشريحة المرشوشة هارد توب لمدة بسيطة ربع ساعة او عشر دقايق ... وبعدين تخش الهليكوبتر وبرضة يخش وراهم عمال يمسو بالبروة يدوى للاماكن الضيقة ولو فى حتت عاوزة تتزود مونة بيزودوها وهكذا
مرحلة المس بالهليكوبتر والتخديم على البلاطة بتستمر مدة طويلة يعنى انتا هتصب والبلاكات هتترش قدامك هارد توب وتبدا الهليكوبتر ...وتسيبهم وتروح ايجى تلاقيهم الصبح لسة مخلصبن عشان يخدمو على البلاطة
سؤالك عن المادة الى بتلمع وش البلاطة دى مادة اسمها كلوريسور (دا اسم تجارى يختلف حسب المنتج) دى بتتحط عشان تحفظ البلاطة وتخليها تحتفظ برطوبتها يعنى انتا مش محتاج ترشها مية وبتكون مادة ملمسها زيتى خفيف
اتمنى اكون ساعدتك وجاوبتك ربنا يبارك فيك ويوفقك 
*


----------



## م.إسلام (22 مايو 2012)

kotoz99 قال:


> *
> **
> السلام عليكم م.إاسلام
> بعد اما تصب الشريحة بيتم درعها ..اى تسويتها بدراع المونيا بيقف عامل على جانب البلاطة وعامل على الجانب الاخر وبالدراع الامونيا بيساوو وش البلاطة المصبوبة حاليا (دلوقتى حالا) على الكمرات الموزونة مسبفا كما بالشرح
> ...



الله يكرمك و يزدك من العلم النافع و تنفع بيه غيرك اميين يا رب


----------



## kotoz99 (17 يونيو 2012)

للرفع لتعم الفائدة


----------



## الصحناوى (12 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اقليدس العرب (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور زميلي العزيز احمد..........
لي استفسار.......انت تقول حسب مافهمت انه بعد التدريع تعمل الهلكوبتر......ولكن شاهدت بالصور العامل واقف على الخرسانه؟؟؟


----------



## zine eddine (12 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kotoz99 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

الصحناوى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا





zine eddine قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



بارك الله فيكم اخوانى البشمهندسين ...جعل الله هذا الدعاء من نصيبى ونصيبكم باذن الله


----------



## kotoz99 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*


اقليدس العرب قال:



مشكور زميلي العزيز احمد..........
لي استفسار.......انت تقول حسب مافهمت انه بعد التدريع تعمل الهلكوبتر......ولكن شاهدت بالصور العامل واقف على الخرسانه؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


**اهلا وسهلا باخى الكريم ..بشمهندس اقليدس العرب ...اتمنى ان تكون بكامل الصحة والعافية واخوانى جميعا**بخصوص استفسارك ...ففهمك صحيح ...ولكن انوة للاتى
يتم درع البلاطة بالقدة (الذراع) الالمونيا اثناء الصب مباشرة وكما بالصور
ثم يتم رش بودرة (هارد توب) على البلاطة بعد الدرع بالمعدل المناسب وهذا الرش ياخذ فترة بحيث تبدا الخرسانة فى الشك الابتدائى بنسبة معقولة
ثم يقوم العامل بوضع الهليكوبتر على الرضية الخرسانية المرشوشة بالمادة ويبدا فى تسويتها بالهليكوبتر ...فى هذة المرحلة يقوم العامل بالحركة على الشارع الخرسانى وذلك لايسبب حدوث تشكل للخرسانة لانها كما قلت بدات تتحول من لدونة الى بداية التصلب ((بداية تصلب وليس تصلب)) بالبلدى بدات تمسك نفسها ....ثم بعد انتهاء التسوية بالهليكوبتر ينزل 2 مبيض الى الشارع ويساوو اى مكان يلاحظ عدم تسويتة جيدا عن طريق البروة**
اتمنى تكون الفكرة وصلت اخى الكريم ....ولو فى استفسارات اخرى انا تحت امرك باذن الله**
اخوك م/أحمد النقيب **kotoz99*


----------



## genius2020 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## إسلام علي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا والتقييم ممتاز 
لكن ليه مش حاطين تسليح للبلاطة عشان ما تشترخش ؟


----------



## kotoz99 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا والتقييم ممتاز
> لكن ليه مش حاطين تسليح للبلاطة عشان ما تشترخش ؟


*جزاك الله خيرا على دعوتك يا بشمهندس اسلام 
والله انا سعيد بزيارتك وتقييمك ...ويارب يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهة الكريم ويسامحنى على اى خطا او جلل
بخصوص وضع تسليح للبلاطات فالمالك رفض كذلك هناك مادة استخدموها سابقا((قبل ان اتخرج واشتغل بالموقع)) مادة تضاف للخرسانة تقاوم الشروخ ...ولكن لا اعلم الكثير عنها ولم تستخدم فى هذا العنبر ايضا ...ياريت لو حضرتك عندك معلومات عنها توضحهلنا
ولكن ...عن تجربة من صب عدد 3 عنابر بمساحت لاتفل عن 1500 م2 بلاطات ارضية ...يتم مفاومة انتقال الشروخ من بلاطة لبلاطة عن طريق تقطيع البلاطات بعد الصب والتصلب الى بلاطات مساحتها لاتزيد عن 16 الى 20 م2 وبحيث يكون عمق عرنوس القطعية بمتوسط لايقل عن 3 سم وملئ العرنوس بماستيك فان هذا الحل يؤدى الى تقليل انتقال الشروخ من البلاطات مع العلم ان هذة البلاطات تتعرض لاحمال كلركات محملة بباجات ثقيلة 
مسك الختام ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
م/أحمد النقيب ...kotoz99
*


----------



## إسلام علي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

kotoz99 قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على دعوتك يا بشمهندس اسلام
> والله انا سعيد بزيارتك وتقييمك ...ويارب يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهة الكريم ويسامحنى على اى خطا او جلل
> بخصوص وضع تسليح للبلاطات فالمالك رفض كذلك هناك مادة استخدموها سابقا((قبل ان اتخرج واشتغل بالموقع)) مادة تضاف للخرسانة تقاوم الشروخ ...ولكن لا اعلم الكثير عنها ولم تستخدم فى هذا العنبر ايضا ...ياريت لو حضرتك عندك معلومات عنها توضحهلنا
> ولكن ...عن تجربة من صب عدد 3 عنابر بمساحت لاتفل عن 1500 م2 بلاطات ارضية ...يتم مفاومة انتقال الشروخ من بلاطة لبلاطة عن طريق تقطيع البلاطات بعد الصب والتصلب الى بلاطات مساحتها لاتزيد عن 16 الى 20 م2 وبحيث يكون عمق عرنوس القطعية بمتوسط لايقل عن 3 سم وملئ العرنوس بماستيك فان هذا الحل يؤدى الى تقليل انتقال الشروخ من البلاطات مع العلم ان هذة البلاطات تتعرض لاحمال كلركات محملة بباجات ثقيلة
> ...



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم 
يعني فعلا البلاطة من غير تسليح ولا إضافات تتحمل حمل الكلارك مع الزمن و لا يحصل فيها تشريخ ؟؟
غريبة بعض الشيء لكن التجربة لها الحكم الأول والأخير
بالنسبة للمادة فإن ماكانتش إضافة للخلطة فوالله أعلم ربما تقصد فايبر الحديد المبروم 
تجد هنا صور ¸سضف´َزµ½ًتôدثخ¬سذدق¹«ث¾
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## m_sweedy (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن عدم استخدام منشار القطع وبدلا من ذلك يتم وضع فوم بين الشريحتين بالعمق المطلوب من سطح الخرسانة مثلا 5 سم وبعد الصب والشك يتم تفريغة وملئه بالماستيك هذا لو لم يتوفر المنشار او لتوفير تكلفته وفعلا تقسيم البلاطة كافى لعدم حدوث شروخ ننفذها بنفس الطريقة فى مشروع مترو مترو الانفاق الخط الثالث وبعد ذلك يتم دهانها بمواد ايبوكسية مقاومة للخدوش


----------



## kotoz99 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم
> يعني فعلا البلاطة من غير تسليح ولا إضافات تتحمل حمل الكلارك مع الزمن و لا يحصل فيها تشريخ ؟؟
> غريبة بعض الشيء لكن التجربة لها الحكم الأول والأخير
> بالنسبة للمادة فإن ماكانتش إضافة للخلطة فوالله أعلم ربما تقصد فايبر الحديد المبروم
> ...


*وعليكم السلام اخى العزيز بشمهندس اسلام 
بالفعل ومن خلال التجربة صب البلاطات الممسوسة والمضاف اليها هارد توب لمقاومة البرى والاحتكاك تتحمل حمل الكلارك بدون شروخ....ولكن 
كما فى حالتى يتم صبها بعيار مسلحة اى 7 شكاير فى المتر وبسمك يصل الى 20 سم مع التقطيع كما ذكرت من قبل
وبالنسبة للمادة التى ارفقتها ...اعتقد انك اصبت لان لما سالت فى الموقع قالولى كانو بيحطو فايبر ...طبعا يبقى المقصود الفايبر المعدنى كما ذكرت*


m_sweedy قال:


> ممكن عدم استخدام منشار القطع وبدلا من ذلك يتم وضع فوم بين الشريحتين بالعمق المطلوب من سطح الخرسانة مثلا 5 سم وبعد الصب والشك يتم تفريغة وملئه بالماستيك هذا لو لم يتوفر المنشار او لتوفير تكلفته وفعلا تقسيم البلاطة كافى لعدم حدوث شروخ ننفذها بنفس الطريقة فى مشروع مترو مترو الانفاق الخط الثالث وبعد ذلك يتم دهانها بمواد ايبوكسية مقاومة للخدوش


*اهلا وسهلا بك بشمهندس سويدى .....ولكن بخصوص فكرة وضع الفوم فانا من خلال خبرتى شايف انو صعب يتحط على استقامة واحدة خلال مراحل الصب ....والسؤال ياريت توضحلنا كيفية التنفيذ بهذة الطريقة لانى من خلال مناقشتى مع بعض المهندسين سمعت الكلام دة ..بس مشفتش طريقة تنفيذها 
تحياتى ليك وللمنتدى جميعا*


----------



## سامو جاك (15 نوفمبر 2012)

احسنت


----------



## سامو جاك (15 نوفمبر 2012)

بس قولنا الهيلكوبتر بتستعملها امتى وكام مرة


----------



## kotoz99 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

سامو جاك قال:


> بس قولنا الهيلكوبتر بتستعملها امتى وكام مرة



الهليكوبتر يستخدم بعد صب البلاطة ورشها بالهارد توب يعنى بعد حوالى 20 الى 15 دقيقة من الصب
ويستخدم حتى سقل البلاطة بحيث يكون وجة البلاطة لازال فى مرحلة اللدونة ....وبعد ذلك يزال الهليكوبتر من على البلاطة ويتم تفنيش اى جزا ضيق او مسوس باستخدام البروة


----------



## m_sweedy (15 نوفمبر 2012)

kotoz99 قال:


> *وعليكم السلام اخى العزيز بشمهندس اسلام
> بالفعل ومن خلال التجربة صب البلاطات الممسوسة والمضاف اليها هارد توب لمقاومة البرى والاحتكاك تتحمل حمل الكلارك بدون شروخ....ولكن
> كما فى حالتى يتم صبها بعيار مسلحة اى 7 شكاير فى المتر وبسمك يصل الى 20 سم مع التقطيع كما ذكرت من قبل
> وبالنسبة للمادة التى ارفقتها ...اعتقد انك اصبت لان لما سالت فى الموقع قالولى كانو بيحطو فايبر ...طبعا يبقى المقصود الفايبر المعدنى كما ذكرت*
> ...



بنفس الطريقة اللى انت موضحها فى الصور يتم صب مربعات بطريقة شطرنجية او شرائح طولية وبعد فك النجارة لهذه البلاطات يتم وضع الفوم على الخرسانة المصبوبة وتكون على استقامة واحدة بحكم ان الجنب نفسه كان معمول نجارة ثم صب الاجزاء الاخرى التى لم يتم صبها


----------



## القافله (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## إسلام علي (16 نوفمبر 2012)

إذا كانوا بيحطوا فايبر فالفيايبر أقوى من الحديد للعلم


----------



## kotoz99 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> بنفس الطريقة اللى انت موضحها فى الصور يتم صب مربعات بطريقة شطرنجية او شرائح طولية وبعد فك النجارة لهذه البلاطات يتم وضع الفوم على الخرسانة المصبوبة وتكون على استقامة واحدة بحكم ان الجنب نفسه كان معمول نجارة ثم صب الاجزاء الاخرى التى لم يتم صبها


*تمام يا بشمهندس سويدى بلاطات شطرنج ...اعلم هذذة الطريقة ولكن يعيبها الطئ فى التنفيذ وعشان كدة محدش كتير لسة بيستخدمها ...كنت فاكر فى طريقة اخرى بارك الله فيك على كل حال*


القافله قال:


> مجهود رائع وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


*بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس*


إسلام علي قال:


> إذا كانوا بيحطوا فايبر فالفيايبر أقوى من الحديد للعلم


*لم اعمل بة للامانة ولكن اوفر بكثير مشكور على المعلومة بشمهندس اسلام*


----------



## m_sweedy (16 نوفمبر 2012)

kotoz99 قال:


> *تمام يا بشمهندس سويدى بلاطات شطرنج ...اعلم هذذة الطريقة ولكن يعيبها الطئ فى التنفيذ وعشان كدة محدش كتير لسة بيستخدمها ...كنت فاكر فى طريقة اخرى بارك الله فيك على كل حال*



تمام هى بطيئة نوعا ما لذلك احيانا نقوم بصب كامل المساحة المطلوبة ثم نستخدم المنشار فى التقطيع (اذا كان هناك تاخير او مطلوب تسليمها لمقاول اخر)


----------



## سليم الغمرى (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير...وننتظر المزيد للمهندس حديث التخرج.....


----------



## ENG M RAMADAN (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## kotoz99 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

سليم الغمرى قال:


> جزاكم الله خير...وننتظر المزيد للمهندس حديث التخرج.....





ENG M RAMADAN قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير


بارك الله فيكم وان شاء الله مواضيع جديدة قادمة


----------



## elsh3rawy (17 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فؤادالعتابي (17 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكرررر الجزيلللللل


----------



## kotoz99 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

فؤادالعتابي قال:


> الشكرررر الجزيلللللل





elsh3rawy قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع وجزاكم الله خيرا


بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم


----------



## السيد يوسف (27 مارس 2013)

thank you


----------



## شهرزاد احمد (27 مارس 2013)

شرح ممتاز ووافي ننتظر المزيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## kotoz99 (31 مارس 2013)

شهرزاد احمد قال:


> شرح ممتاز ووافي ننتظر المزيد بارك الله فيك





السيد يوسف قال:


> thank you



بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم وزادكم من العلم والفضل


----------



## ابوعبدالله 11 (1 أبريل 2013)

الصور جميلة مجهود رائع


----------



## eng_ah_maher (1 أبريل 2013)

بسم الله ما شاء الله جزاك الله خيرا موفق باذن الله يا هندسة


----------



## kotoz99 (5 أبريل 2013)

ابوعبدالله 11 قال:


> الصور جميلة مجهود رائع





eng_ah_maher قال:


> بسم الله ما شاء الله جزاك الله خيرا موفق باذن الله يا هندسة



بارك الله فيكم وجعلة خالصا لوجهة الله الكريم ورزقنا واياكم دعوات بظهر الغيب


----------



## كرم مجدى سيد (9 أبريل 2013)

ممكن اعرف كميات الرمل والاسمنت والركام بالمتر المسطح


----------



## kotoz99 (15 أبريل 2013)

كرم مجدى سيد قال:


> ممكن اعرف كميات الرمل والاسمنت والركام بالمتر المسطح



السلام عليكم اخى كرم
كميات المون تحدد بالمتر المكعب ( طول * عرض * ارتفاع) 
وتكون نسبة الرمل = 0.4 م3 ونسبة الركام 0.8 م3 الاسمنت حسب الصبة لو مسلحة تكون 7 قى المنر ولو عادية تكون 5 فى المتر ........ ومن الممكن ان يتغير عدد شكاير الاسمنت حسب تصميم الخلطة 
مثال .... عندك بلاطة طولها 20م وعرضها 5م وارتفاعها 0.2 م
اذن مكعب البلاطة = 20 * 5 *0.2 = 3 م3
نحسب بقى المون 
الرمل = 0.4 * 3 = 1.2 م3 رمل 
الركام = 0.8 * 3 = 2.4 م3 ركام
الاسمنت لو مسلحة = 3 * 7=21 شكارة


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 أبريل 2013)

مجهود عظيم م احمد لكن 
دلوقت حضرتك قسمتها بكمر حديد هل ينفع خشب .والكمر ده بيتشال ويتركب تاني ولا بيفضل .لما اعمل الشارع التاني بيكون عندي جنب مصبوب وايه علاقته بالشارع الجديد يعني مفصول ولا ايه .الهارد توب دي لو عندي جراج عربيه هل لازم استخدمها ولا مش شرط ام هي اجباري في الجراجات والعامل بيزعها بالنظر يعني ولا كيفيه توزيع الهارد توب علي المسطح .ما هو سمك طبقه الخرسانه .


----------



## kotoz99 (21 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> مجهود عظيم م احمد لكن
> دلوقت حضرتك قسمتها بكمر حديد هل ينفع خشب .والكمر ده بيتشال ويتركب تاني ولا بيفضل .لما اعمل الشارع التاني بيكون عندي جنب مصبوب وايه علاقته بالشارع الجديد يعني مفصول ولا ايه .الهارد توب دي لو عندي جراج عربيه هل لازم استخدمها ولا مش شرط ام هي اجباري في الجراجات والعامل بيزعها بالنظر يعني ولا كيفيه توزيع الهارد توب علي المسطح .ما هو سمك طبقه الخرسانه .


السلام عليكم
اولا بشمهندس محمد انا بعتذر على تاخرى فى الرد
بالنسبة للكمر الحديد انا بشيلة بعد كدة طبعا
فكرة الكمر انى بقسم البلاطة لشوارع موزونة وطبعا لازم اوزن على حاجة ثابتة عشان اقدر اتحكم فى ارتفاعها ودا الدور الى بتقوم بية كمر الحديد وطبعا مينفعش كمر خشب لانك مش هتعرف تفكة حلو ...طبعا بحط كمرة الحديد بوشها الاملس ناحية الشارع الى هصبة ... وتانى يوم بفكها ... وبستفيد من جنب الشارع الى صبيتة دة فى انى اعتبرة وزنتى (( يعنى هنا مش محتاج احط الكمرة لان الخرسانة القديمة بقت هيا الوزنة كدة ))
بالنسبة للهارد توب دا غرضة انة بيمنح الخرسانة سطح مقاوم للبرى والاحتكاك الناتج عن حركة العربات والاوناش علية ... فطبعا لو بتعمل جراج يبقى لازم هارد توب
بالنسبة لطريقو وضعة 
الطريقة البلد ان العامل بيرشة على الخرسانة ... طبعا هنا معدل الفرد بيكون غير منتظم .............. اما فى الشغل المتطور فى حجات وامكانبات اخرى  تحياتى ليك اخى الكريم


----------



## ظافر22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

نورس الواحه قال:


> مشكور مهندسنا ...موفق



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ظافر22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ظافر22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ظافر22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## هندسة وطن (11 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور جدا على الشرح يا باشمهندس
بس الصور ما واضحة ممكن انزالها على 
ملف rar لتحميلها او رؤيته مهم جدا


----------



## kotoz99 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

نظرا لانتهاء فترة رفع الصور 
ارفق لكم ملف نضغوط يحتوى على الصور بالكامل خطوة خطوة ... بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم
مشاهدة المرفق طµظˆط± ط´ط±ط­ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط·ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط³ظˆط³ط© ط§ظ‡ط¯ط§ط، ظ… ط§ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ظٹط¨.rar


----------



## eng aborady (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## انس عبدالله (10 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## kotoz99 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

انس عبدالله قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير





eng aborady قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


جزانا وجزاكم الله كل خير باذن الله ..


----------



## kotoz99 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

uppp


----------



## obad2008 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

kotoz99 قال:


> نظرا لانتهاء فترة رفع الصور
> ارفق لكم ملف نضغوط يحتوى على الصور بالكامل خطوة خطوة ... بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم
> مشاهدة المرفق 94011



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## kotoz99 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

obad2008 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





elmasryXP2012 قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​



بارك الله فيكم وجزانا واياكم الخير


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*


kotoz99 قال:



بارك الله فيكم وجزانا واياكم الخير

أنقر للتوسيع...


ياريت يا هندسة الصور مرتبة بدون علامة مائية فى كتاب pdf*​


----------



## kotoz99 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

elmasryXP2012 قال:


> *
> 
> ياريت يا هندسة الصور مرتبة بدون علامة مائية فى كتاب pdf*​



والله انوى ذلك وستجدة فى اقرب وقت


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*


kotoz99 قال:



والله انوى ذلك وستجدة فى اقرب وقت

أنقر للتوسيع...


على فكرة المصريين لطاف جدا لكن متعبين*


----------



## kotoz99 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

elmasryXP2012 قال:


> *
> 
> على فكرة المصريين لطاف جدا لكن متعبين*


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ... يعنى فى الوقت الى كنت بجهز فية الكتاب .. يكون دا ردك ؟؟؟؟؟ ...... عموما يا اخى الكتاب فى الكومنت التالى ..... بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

kotoz99 قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ... يعنى فى الوقت الى كنت بجهز فية الكتاب .. يكون دا ردك ؟؟؟؟؟ ...... عموما يا اخى الكتاب فى الكومنت التالى ..... بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## kotoz99 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذتى وأصدقائى الكرام 
اقدم لكم كتاب يشمل جميع مراحل صب البلاطات الارضية الممسوسة .. وبة صور جديدة عن ما وردت فى الموضوع 
بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم واعانك على الخير .. برجاء الدعاء بظهر الغيب لى ولوالدى ولسائر المسلميين 
http://www.4shared.com/office/suwwvHiy/____.html


----------



## kiloNewton (16 نوفمبر 2013)

kotoz99 قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذتى وأصدقائى الكرام
> اقدم لكم كتاب يشمل جميع مراحل صب البلاطات الارضية الممسوسة .. وبة صور جديدة عن ما وردت فى الموضوع
> بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم واعانك على الخير .. برجاء الدعاء بظهر الغيب لى ولوالدى ولسائر المسلميين
> http://www.4shared.com/office/suwwvHiy/____.html




جزاك الله خير


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*


kotoz99 قال:



السلام عليكم استاذتى وأصدقائى الكرام 
اقدم لكم كتاب يشمل جميع مراحل صب البلاطات الارضية الممسوسة .. وبة صور جديدة عن ما وردت فى الموضوع 
بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم واعانك على الخير .. برجاء الدعاء بظهر الغيب لى ولوالدى ولسائر المسلميين 
http://www.4shared.com/office/suwwvHiy/____.html

أنقر للتوسيع...


حقيقى جميل شكرا يا هندسة شفت المصريين حلوين ازاى*​


----------



## kotoz99 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

elmasryXP2012 قال:


> *
> 
> حقيقى جميل شكرا يا هندسة شفت المصريين حلوين ازاى*​



هههههههه جزاكم الله كل خير ... يارب يجعل فهم الكتاب يسير على كل البشمهندسين ويأجرنا بية كرم من الله ومغفرة


----------



## elkhozondar (18 نوفمبر 2013)

رائع


----------



## kotoz99 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

elkhozondar قال:


> رائع



شكرا ربنا ينفعك بالموضوع


----------



## lolo200890 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحت يا هندسه لو البلاطات دي مسلحه وانا عامل شريحه مثلا 3 في 9 هل اما بعد ما بنخلص صب التقطيع بتاع البلاطه المفروض يوصل للحديد


----------



## kotoz99 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

lolo200890 قال:


> لو سمحت يا هندسه لو البلاطات دي مسلحه وانا عامل شريحه مثلا 3 في 9 هل اما بعد ما بنخلص صب التقطيع بتاع البلاطه المفروض يوصل للحديد


السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس ... سبب تقطيع البلاطة الغير مسلحة انى بقسمها لقطع بحيث لو حدث اى تشريخ لجزأ من البلاطة ميتنقلش للجزا التالى ... لكن فى حالة ان حضرتك مسلج البلاطة .. والتسليح هنا بيكون قريب جدا من سطح البلاطة .. يعنى تقدر تقول علوى .. وبالتالى التقطيع ملوش لازمة .. لان اى اجهاد شد هيتحملة الحديد .. تقبل تحياتى


----------



## obad2008 (4 أغسطس 2014)

الله اكبر ماشاءالله لاقوة الا بالله جزيتم الخير الكثير


----------



## kotoz99 (26 أغسطس 2014)

obad2008 قال:


> الله اكبر ماشاءالله لاقوة الا بالله جزيتم الخير الكثير


بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وتفضل هذا لينك الكتاب شامل الشرح بالصور
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/12893


----------



## المهدي10 (1 يونيو 2015)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع ولكن الصور غير موجودة شكلها باظت ممكن لو في امكانية يتم رفع الصور مرة اخري
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## kotoz99 (21 أغسطس 2015)

حياكم الله @*المهدي10*
رابط الكتاب كامل اهة 
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/12893


----------



## المهدي10 (2 سبتمبر 2015)

kotoz99 قال:


> حياكم الله @*المهدي10*
> رابط الكتاب كامل اهة
> http://www.kutub.info/library/book/12893


شكرا اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------

